# Cohiba Siglo VI - BTO DIC 2012



## aliz (May 3, 2015)

Hi All, I just busted the bank on a box of cohiba siglo VI's box code BTO 2012 DIC. have a couple of questions any one know if this is the El Laguito FActory code or has anyone smoked any BTO siglo VIs. Also IS there any point in putting then away for a few years or are they good to go. Trying to attach some. Thanks in advance for the fe






edback.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Let them rest for a month, smoke a few this summer, let them rest till next summer. Have a few more. Then the remaining ones after summer of 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

BTO is El Laguito and that will be a spectacular box of cigars....be patient


----------

